# Source of or recipe for scotch eggs



## mathepac (14 Jan 2010)

Does anyone have a decent recipe for scotch eggs or a source for good ready-made ones?


----------



## Mucker Man (14 Jan 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/scotcheggs_93147.shtml

The hairy bikers made these the other night on their show. Looks lovely!


----------



## Chocks away (14 Jan 2010)

Jeeze! Haven't ever seen or heard of them but am going to try making them tonight. Sounds scrumptious.


----------



## mathepac (14 Jan 2010)

> ... The hairy bikers made these the other night on their show. Looks lovely!


Thanks for that. I used to have them years ago for lunch in London but I've never managed to find any that come close to the quality or taste I remember. (Flanagan's Dive Bar, Lothbury and another place on Liverpool Street had the best ones IIRC).


----------



## TarfHead (14 Jan 2010)

A recipe ?

Hardboiled egg + sausage meat + golden crumbs (PAXO ?) + deep-fat frier ?

I used to make them for myself years ago and never needed instruction.


----------



## mathepac (14 Jan 2010)

Thanks, my sister got me some M&S scotch eggs and they failed the memory test. They're probably fine, but not as I remember them.


----------



## Latrade (14 Jan 2010)

mathepac said:


> Thanks, my sister got me some M&S scotch eggs and they failed the memory test. They're probably fine, but not as I remember them.


 
Nope your memory is perfectly in tact, the M&S ones are too dry. Can't beat the freshly made.


----------



## Caveat (14 Jan 2010)

Plus I'm sure the meat used in bought scotch eggs is generally not exactly from award winning sausages either.


----------



## MANTO (14 Jan 2010)

Supervalue also them on their deli counter - never had them so i can't comment on taste / quality.


----------



## MandaC (14 Jan 2010)

Ah my first ever cooking lesson in home economics - jeez going back about 25 years or so.

Laughing at Tarfhead - that was exactly what we made.

Thought they were gorgeous too - very exotic fare for the time.


----------



## mathepac (14 Jan 2010)

MandaC said:


> ...  Laughing at Tarfhead - that was exactly what we made...


Hence my plea for a recipe! 

Just had a text from a pal to say that the bikers had "black pudding" and "spicy Asian fusion" scotch eggs as well as the recipe on the BBC website on their show.


----------



## MANTO (15 Jan 2010)

There is also this one from Uktv website:

Black pudding scotch eggs:

http://uktv.co.uk/food/recipe/aid/614197


----------



## Marion (15 Jan 2010)

Here is a recipe from _Mrs Beeton's book of HOUSEHOLD MANAGEMENT_

_3 hard-boiled eggs
1/2 a lb of sausage meat
1 egg
breadcrumbs
6 croûtes of fried bread. (Note: These are cut in rounds the same size as the half scotch egg shown in the picture and look very attractive)

*METHOD*. - Let the eggs become quite cold, remove the shells, and cover each one completely with sausage-meat.
Coat them carefully with beaten egg and breadcrumbs, and fry in hot fat until nicely browned.
Cut each egg in half, dish them cut side upwards on the croûtes of fried bread besprinkled with chopped parsley, and serve either hot or cold.

*Time*: 3/4 hour. Sufficient for 6 persons_

I haven't tried them so I can't verify how good they are. 


Marion


----------



## mathepac (15 Jan 2010)

MANTO said:


> ... Black pudding scotch eggs: ...


Thanks - a bit expensive though as I hadn't figured on using quails' eggs.


Marion said:


> _... __ besprinkled with chopped parsley, ..._


Thanks, I love the "besprinkled".


Marion said:


> _...  Sufficient for 6 persons_ ...


Small victorians?


----------



## MANTO (16 Jan 2010)

mathepac said:


> small victorians?



:d


----------



## Marion (16 Jan 2010)

Cutbacks Mat. We've had to cull many of our laying hens and take their golden eggs. Sorry!

We have all (apparently  ) to share the pain. But I notice that in a similar recipe no 2908 that there is mention of tomato sauce frequently accompanying the dish.

So perhaps we could supply sauce for the big guys and none for the little people? 

Marion


----------

